# Amazon deal on Pirates 3 combo



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

See http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=6630 for how to get a $8 coupon for the Pirates Stranger Tides combo pack (3D, BD, DVD, Digital Copy).


----------

